# sige pagpatuloy mo diyan ako kahit walang galit ka



## cariver

sige pagpatuloy mo diyan ako kahit walang galit ka, pag ikaw ok lang sa iyo

From a text message, so I cannot really get the exact meaning and the flow of the phrase.

Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

This text message can be parsed in a number of ways, each one with a  different meaning.  I suspect that none of my suggestions below will be  accurate, since the source text is neither punctuated correctly (or at  all) nor grammatically correct.

*sige pagpatuloy mo diyan ako kahit walang galit ka, pag ikaw ok lang  sa  iyo*

1)Sige pagpatuloy mo.  Diyan ako kahit walang galit ka.  Pag ikaw, ok  lang sa  iyo.

_*Go ahead, keep it up (keep doing whatever you are doing).  I am  with you (I support you) even though you are not angry* _[the  person is probably being sarcastic here, in effect saying that he/she  has been supportive of  the collocutor despite the latter being  (perhaps) abusive, moody, grumpy, or otherwise generally being  unpleasant to him/her]. *As long as it is you (if it were up to you),  everything would be alright/ok.*

2)Sige pagpatuloy mo diyan.  Ako, kahit walang galit ka.  Pag ikaw, ok  lang sa iyo.

*Go on, keep doing whatever you have been doing there all along.  As  for me, (I support you) I have no anger/hold no bitterness (towards  you).  As far as you are concerned, everything is alright/ok *[Again,  there is a bit of sarcasm here.  He/she is saying that despite their  relationship not exactly running smoothly, the collocutor behaves as  though everything is just fine].

3)Sige, pagpatuloy mo.  Diyan ako (na) walang galit. Pag ikaw, ok lang.   Sa iyo,.....

*Go on, just keep it up.  I am with you/I support you without rancor.   As long as it is you (doing me wrong/abusing this relationship), I will  endure all.  As far as you are concerned.....*[I took more liberties  with this last translation, guessing that the last two words are  actually the beginning of the next sentence].

Whatever the accurate translation may be, the main themes are resentment  (that the person being addressed has somehow wronged the person who  wrote the text) plus a bit of sarcasm (that the addressee does not care,  but neither does the writer ---- the latter will continue to be  supportive anyway).

If you ever figure out the correct punctuation, and perhaps the rest of  the text (both beginning and the end), that would help a lot in  clarifying the translation.


----------



## cariver

Dotterkat, thanks for a very good translation.

To put more context, I am the receiver of the message. A friend of mine is texting me this because she's aware that another girl, not the one I am involved in a relationship at that time, is texting me also. So Translation 2 is probably the most accurante in that case.

Tagalog is a pain to understand sometimes, especially where there is no context/no ponctuation involved.


----------



## niernier

cariver said:


> sige pagpatuloy mo diyan ako kahit walang galit ka, pag ikaw ok lang sa iyo
> 
> From a text message, so I cannot really get the exact meaning and the flow of the phrase.
> 
> Thanks.



The poorly punctuated text makes it difficult for us to give an accurate translation. I also suspect that there are missing words as these wouldn't sound natural when spoken.

My guess, the theme is resentment with a bit of sarcasm, just like what DotterKat mentioned. But I can't find in the text that says that the speaker will continue to be supportive anyway. 

The line that says, "Sige pagpatuloy mo diyan" should be* "Sige  pagpatuloy mo yan"*. This line is marked by a feeling of bitterness  or sarcasm. It means, "Alright, continue what you're doing"

The most important part here, which you should know is the line which says, "ako kahit walang galit ka, pag ikaw ok lang sa iyo. That I think must be, *"Ako kahit walang ginagawang masama, galit ka. Pag ikaw, okay lang sa'yo". *The words in red are the nearest words that would fit in the text. The whole line means, "Even If I am not doing anything wrong, you get angry. But when it's you (who does wrong), it's okay."


----------



## DotterKat

"....That I think must be, *"Ako kahit walang ginagawang  masama, galit ka. Pag ikaw, okay lang sa'yo".....*The whole line means, "Even If I am not doing anything wrong, you get  angry. But when it's you (who does wrong), it's okay."

I agree.  Adding "_walang ginagawang  masama_*" *would render the sentence more meaningful.

Also, I got the sense that the writer was being supportive because of the the first line "Sige pagpatuloy mo....", which to me means that the writer is giving the collocutor  consent to continue doing whatever he has been doing all along.  Nevertheless, the hint of sarcasm is evident at the end.


----------



## niernier

DotterKat said:


> Also, I got the sense that the writer was being supportive because of the the first line "Sige pagpatuloy mo....", which to me means that the writer is giving the collocutor  consent to continue doing whatever he has been doing all along.  Nevertheless, the hint of sarcasm is evident at the end.



I see. When the speaker said, "Sige, pagpatuloy mo yan" (Go on, keep on doing what you're doing), she is not actually giving her consent or support. She is being ironic. This can be inferred because of the second sentence where sarcasm is more evident.


----------



## cariver

Niernier, you're right, it was *yan* not *diyan*. I made an error while copying the text.


----------

